# Capgras Syndrome



## Scared&Confused (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Capgrass syndrome. I am afraid I have it. Its when you believe your friends/family are not who they are but rather a "double." I know who my family and bf are but the connections arent there so it feels wierd when I am with them. Its hard to explain. Its like they are not themselves. Its a really scary thought. Has anybody heard of this disorder?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Scared&Confused said:


> Has anyone heard of Capgrass syndrome. I am afraid I have it. Its when you believe your friends/family are not who they are but rather a "double." I know who my family and bf are but the connections arent there so it feels wierd when I am with them. Its hard to explain. Its like they are not themselves. Its a really scary thought. Has anybody heard of this disorder?


As soon as you're worried about having it I'd say what you're experiencing is not Capgras but sounds like Derealization.
If you had Capgras you would truly believe your friends and family had been switched for imposters. You would not be aware that this is an issue with your own perception but instead believe that they were the problem.

Derealization sometimes involves *feeling like* nobody around you is real. This is only a feeling, a perception, not something you truly believe is the case. For instance sometimes I look at friends, colleagues, family and they *seem like* strangers. I remember knowing them but I don't *feel like* I know them. i.e. I know who they are but I do not experience feelings of recognition & familiarity. They *seem like* strangers.

If I remember rightly Capgras tends to be caused by physical brain trauma. Give it a google bearing in mind that for them there is no "*feels like*".
*Semantics* can be very confusing when it comes to explainging DP/DR. Capgras does sound very similar but if you had it you wouldn't know there was anything the matter with you.

Lack of recognition is a disturbing experience to say the least.
Lots of us here are "familiar" (ha!) with it. 
Hang in there


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

pancake said:


> As soon as you're worried about having it I'd say what you're experiencing is not Capgras but sounds like Derealization.
> If you had Capgras you would truly believe your friends and family had been switched for imposters. You would not be aware that this is an issue with your own perception but instead believe that they were the problem.
> 
> Derealization sometimes involves *feeling like* nobody around you is real. This is only a feeling, a perception, not something you truly believe is the case. For instance sometimes I look at friends, colleagues, family and they *seem like* strangers. I remember knowing them but I don't *feel like* I know them. i.e. I know who they are but I do not experience feelings of recognition & familiarity. They *seem like* strangers.
> ...


The only way I would be concerned with capgras is if you have been DX'd as schizophrenic. This is part of the delusion or positive symptoms of this disorder. I would call it a "part" of schizophrenia and not a total DX. The only other way it is DX'd is thru brain injury or dementia. If you are or have been having other signs of DR/DP then I would not be too concerned with it, it is probably just DR in the sense of nothing around you looks familiar to you. I have those thoughts as well, as do most of the people on this board probably. Make sure you get an accurate DX from a pdoc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/c/capgras_syndrome/intro.htm

_"Capgras' syndrome: A *rare* delusional disorder where the patient believes that a friend or relative has been replaced by a double or imposter. They may even view themselves as a double. The disorder is often associated with schizophrenia or some sort of brain injury or damage. More detailed information about the symptoms, causes, and treatments of Capgras' syndrome is available below." [see link above]_

This is a very dramatic, rare disorder. To the best of my knowledge it is some sort of miscommunication in the brain. Individuals can have Capgras syndrome with their pets. Also, someone can recognize a VOICE of someone (spouse) as "real" but when SEEING the individual doesn't recognize them, even if they speak at the same time.


----------

